# The ultimate GTR license plate



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Haha those Belgians...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Multics said:


> Haha those Belgians...


..they're sooo crazy!

But I do like the plate..


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to see him BYE BYE my 911


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

And a 911 driver could have:

GTR BUY


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

But might be eating humble pie if it's the latest turbo 

Always thought EAT 911T was a good one.

Hey Clint, are you riding Pork now then?


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Hey Clint, are you riding Pork now then?


Yes indeed :clap:

Hate to say it but the Porsche is such a different experience to the GT-R. It is so much more involving to drive. Just wish I had both :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> But might be eating humble pie if it's the latest turbo
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Kurgan said:


> Zed Ed said:
> 
> 
> > But might be eating humble pie if it's the latest turbo
> ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The DVLA have recently released "F" plates for resale. So you can pick up things like *F5 GTR* for just a couple of grand


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

I couldn't find the "F" plates on the DVLA web site ?? Just out of interest,how much do you guys reckon the following registrations/plates are currently worth ?
B6 GTR & W111 GTR
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

I was offered MY09 GTR for 2.5k when i bought my car...

i left it in the shop..


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I have just sold my R35 and am sad!!!:bawling:

I do have my plate to sell tho RS09 GTR for £999 if anyone fancies it!!

My plan is to wait for a 2011 model around Easter I can then get all excited again!!:flame:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Best plate for sale for a R35 is FAS7 35


----------



## P15UL T (May 9, 2008)

ive also seen BE57 GTR


----------



## dwreid (Mar 2, 2008)

GTR 35R sold at online dvla auction this afternoon for under 2k. Anyone here buy it ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That was a good buy! R35GTR went for something like £6K.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> That was a good buy! R35GTR went for something like £6K.


but it is superior


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

EVO LOL on the US tuned R35 in the project thread


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What about GO51LLA (currently on an Audi A2), or GA51LLA?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> GA51LLA?


Gasilla?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

LiamGTR said:


> Gasilla?


pronounced "Gay-zilla", for the Pink Sumo 35 

mook


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> pronounced "Gay-zilla", for the Pink Sumo 35
> 
> mook


Finally found the way you like it mooki?


----------

